# Personality Test



## Hooked (27/5/18)

This is not a silly little quiz, the likes of which can be found in magazines. It's a test based on Jung and Myer-Briggs' personalites theories, both of whom are well-known in the field of psychology. It explains the different personality types and of course your results will show which one(s) you are.
The analysis of your personality is very interesting indeed.

http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/jtypes2.asp

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/5/18)

I am INTP


----------



## Steyn777 (27/5/18)

Hooked said:


> This is not a silly little quiz, the likes of which can be found in magazines. It's a test based on Jung and Myer-Briggs' personalites theories, both of whom are well-known in the field of psychology. It explains the different personality types and of course your results will show which one(s) you are.
> The analysis of your personality is very interesting indeed.
> 
> http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/jtypes2.asp


*INTJ*


----------



## Steyn777 (27/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I am INTP
> 
> View attachment 133223


Wow...so so different the 2 of us. 
Thanks for the link @Hooked. I did a Meyers and Briggs test when I was 20 to have something to add to my CV that time. Wish I could find the bloody thing and see if there's any changes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (27/5/18)

INTJ

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## acorn (27/5/18)

I'm...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> *INTJ*


Last time I was this result... It keeps changing as you shift your priorities. I knew making a leap into the analytical career was the right decision.


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/5/18)

INTJ


----------



## Raindance (27/5/18)

*"INTJ*
_Introverted iNtuitive Thinking Judging
To outsiders, INTJs may appear to project an aura of "definiteness", of self-confidence. This self-confidence, sometimes mistaken for simple arrogance by the less decisive, is actually of a very specific rather than a general nature; its source lies in the specialized knowledge systems that most people of this type start building at an early age. When it comes to their own areas of expertise -- and INTJs can have several -- they will be able to tell you almost immediately whether or not they can help you, and if so, how. INTJs know what they know, and perhaps still more importantly, they know what they don't know.

People of this type are perfectionists, with a seemingly endless capacity for improving upon anything that takes their interest. What prevents them from becoming chronically bogged down in this pursuit of perfection is the pragmatism so characteristic of the type: INTJs apply (often ruthlessly) the criterion "Does it work?" to everything from their own research efforts to the prevailing social norms. This in turn produces an unusual independence of mind, freeing them from the constraints of authority, convention, or sentiment for its own sake.

INTJs are known as the "Systems Builders" of the types, perhaps in part because they possess the unusual trait combination of imagination and reliability. Whatever system this type happens to be working on is for them the equivalent of a moral cause to an INFJ; both perfectionism and disregard for authority may come into play, as INTJs can be unsparing of both themselves and the others on the project. Anyone considered to be "slacking," including superiors, will lose their respect -- and will generally be made aware of this; INTJs have also been known to take it upon themselves to implement critical decisions without consulting their supervisors or co-workers. On the other hand, they do tend to be scrupulous and even-handed about recognizing the individual contributions that have gone into a project, and have a gift for seizing opportunities which others might not even notice.

In the broadest terms, what INTJs "do" tends to be what they "know". Typical INTJ career choices are in the sciences and engineering, but they can be found wherever a combination of intellect and incisiveness are required (e.g., law, some areas of academia). People of this type can rise to management positions when they are willing to invest time in marketing their abilities as well as enhancing them, and (whether for the sake of ambition or the desire for privacy) many also find it useful to learn to simulate some degree of surface conformism in order to mask their inherent unconventionality.

Personal relationships, particularly romantic ones, can be the INTJ's Achilles heel. While they are capable of caring deeply for others (usually a select few), and are willing to spend a great deal of time and effort on a relationship, the knowledge and self-confidence that make them so successful in other areas can suddenly abandon or mislead them in interpersonal situations.

This happens in part because many INTJs do not readily grasp the social rituals; for instance, they tend to have little patience and less understanding of such things as small talk and flirtation (which most types consider half the fun of a relationship). To complicate matters, people of this type are usually extremely private, and can often be naturally impassive as well, which makes them easy to misread and misunderstand. Perhaps the most fundamental problem, however, is that INTJs really want people to make sense.  This sometimes results in a peculiar naivete', paralleling that of many Fs -- only instead of expecting inexhaustible affection and empathy from a romantic relationship, the INTJ will expect inexhaustible reasonability and directness.

Probably the strongest INTJ assets in the interpersonal area are their intuitive abilities and their willingness to "work at" a relationship. Although as Ts they do not always have the kind of natural empathy that many Fs do, the Intuitive function can often act as a good substitute by synthesizing the probable meanings behind such things as tone of voice, turn of phrase, and facial expression. This ability can then be honed and directed by consistent, repeated efforts to understand and support those they care about, and those relationships which ultimately do become established with an INTJ tend to be characterized by their robustness, stability, and good communications.

(INTJ stands for Introvert, iNtuitive, Thinking, Judging and represents individual's preferences in four dimensions characterising personality type, according to Jung's and Briggs Myers' theories of personality type.)
_
*Your Type Preferences*
_Introvert(47%) iNtuitive(47%) Thinking(28%) Judging(16%)*"*
_
I thought this was a Capricorn thing...

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Steyn777 (27/5/18)

Raindance said:


> *"INTJ*
> _Introverted iNtuitive Thinking Judging
> To outsiders, INTJs may appear to project an aura of "definiteness", of self-confidence. This self-confidence, sometimes mistaken for simple arrogance by the less decisive, is actually of a very specific rather than a general nature; its source lies in the specialized knowledge systems that most people of this type start building at an early age. When it comes to their own areas of expertise -- and INTJs can have several -- they will be able to tell you almost immediately whether or not they can help you, and if so, how. INTJs know what they know, and perhaps still more importantly, they know what they don't know.
> 
> ...



My type preferences was 12%;all of them


----------



## RainstormZA (27/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Wow...so so different the 2 of us.
> Thanks for the link @Hooked. I did a Meyers and Briggs test when I was 20 to have something to add to my CV that time. Wish I could find the bloody thing and see if there's any changes.



Yeah I have a lot of intuitive instincts. If something is wrong, it's usually is.


----------



## craigb (27/5/18)

*ISTP*
Introvert(47%) Sensing(3%) Thinking(16%) Perceiving(16%)

You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (47%)
You have marginal or no preference of Sensing over Intuition (3%)
You have slight preference of Thinking over Feeling (16%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (16%)

These sort of things are often fun ice breakers, interesting for initiating some introspection, but ultimately they are fun little quizzes on the interwebs, regardless of the science underlying them, they should not be taken seriously.

I mean please, *moderate* preference of introversion over extroversion. Please, I need to to interact with real people outside of my house once a week, 10 minutes max. Anything more is a chore 

Oh and they misspelled extroversion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/5/18)

craigb said:


> Oh and they misspelled extroversion.


Spelling is right.


----------



## RainstormZA (27/5/18)

This is so me!!!



> *INTP STRENGTHS AND WEAKNESSES*
> *INTP Strengths*
> 
> 
> ...



I'm on par with Einstein , Socrates and Newton. Damn I'm a genius lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## craigb (27/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Spelling is right.
> 
> View attachment 133281


You are technically correct but the supplied image is insufficient proof. I did the exact same google with extroversion, and see what it got me.

Carl Jeung spelled it extrAversion and when asked why, said extrOversion is just bad Latin.

Secondly, in common modern usage, extroVersion is the commonly used form, while extrAversion is still in use by medical practitioners.

Regardless of all that, I still sit corrected. Touche.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/5/18)

Ouch.

Touché @craigb

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777 (27/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> This is so me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on par with Einstein , Socrates and Newton. Damn I'm a genius lol


When you reach Level Plato...that's when you start bragging. Heading in the right direction @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777 (27/5/18)

craigb said:


> *ISTP*
> Introvert(47%) Sensing(3%) Thinking(16%) Perceiving(16%)
> 
> You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (47%)
> ...



Meyers and Briggs are probably the best out there, but I agree with your point 100%. And also, your current mood has to play a role in how you answer. I can almost guarantee if I should do this same test, but with Parletone crying in the background, the profile will change.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (27/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Meyers and Briggs are probably the best out there, but I agree with your point 100%. And also, your current mood has to play a role in how you answer. I can almost guarantee if I should do this same test, but with Parletone crying in the background, the profile will change.


I must admit that the person you experience here as Raindance is not the same as the one snugly and securely hiding in the anonymity shadow of his avatar.

Am I alone?

Regards


----------



## RainstormZA (27/5/18)

Well one of my creative bursts this weekend




I have another one in the works.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/5/18)

Raindance said:


> I must admit that the person you experience here as Raindance is not the same as the one snugly and securely hiding in the anonymity shadow of his avatar.
> 
> Am I alone?
> 
> Regards



No, I'm 78% introverted. I dont mix well with people in real life. I hate family gatherings and much rather spend Christmas alone

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## NickT (28/5/18)

*ISTJ*
Introvert(41%) Sensing(16%) Thinking(16%) Judging(6%)


----------



## Hooked (29/5/18)

craigb said:


> You are technically correct but the supplied image is insufficient proof. I did the exact same google with extroversion, and see what it got me.
> 
> Carl Jeung spelled it extrAversion and when asked why, said extrOversion is just bad Latin.
> 
> ...



@craigb and you have spelt Jeung incorrectly  - it should be Jung.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (29/5/18)

My personality type: ISFJ

Your Type Preferences
Introvert(34%) Sensing(3%) Feeling(47%) Judging(1%)

Because you appear to have marginal or no (3%) preference of Sensing over Intuition, marginal or no (1%) preference of Judging over Perceiving, characteristics of more than one personality type may apply to you:

ISFJ, INFJ, ISFP and INFP.


Yep - I've always known that I can't be put into a box and labelled. Let's just say that I'm indescribable!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cornelius (29/5/18)

Introvert(22%) Sensing(12%) Thinking(44%) Perceiving(19%)


----------



## Jengz (29/5/18)

ESFP!

Sucks to be the feelings guy!


----------



## Raindance (29/5/18)

Jengz said:


> ESFP!
> 
> Sucks to be the feelings guy!


Not as much as being Mr. Spock....

Regards


----------



## Steyn777 (29/5/18)

Raindance said:


> I must admit that the person you experience here as Raindance is not the same as the one snugly and securely hiding in the anonymity shadow of his avatar.
> 
> Am I alone?
> 
> Regards



No...not at all. For different reasons yes, but I relate completely


----------



## RainstormZA (29/5/18)

Jengz said:


> ESFP!
> 
> Sucks to be the feelings guy!


Sucks to be intuitive and not know wtf is going on. I have a bad feeling, something about today...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777 (29/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Sucks to be intuitive and not know wtf is going on. I have a bad feeling, something about today...


Don't say that...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mad_hatter (29/5/18)

Oh look, an online personality test. Must be super accurate, and the author surely wont use the collected data for nefarious deeds

http://uk.businessinsider.com/faceb...nalytica-data-trump-election-2018-3?r=US&IR=T

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

